# Errata for EN Arsenal: Flails, Maces & Morningstars



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2006)

The attached PDF contains errata for EN Arsenal: Flails, Maces & Morningstars.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Are the erratas included in the file downloads of the actual product?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2006)

The above PDF is in the ZIP file, yes.  The errata for this and Shields will be merged into the actual documents as soon as we can, too.


----------

